

The list of programming paradigms with hackable URLs - vuknje
http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Category:Programming_paradigms/is___dcterms__subject___of/

======
vuknje
Tips:

 _Languages for a particular paradigm:_

/{LANGUAGE_NAME}/is___dbpedia2__paradigm___of/

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Functional_programmi...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Functional_programming/is___dbpedia2__paradigm___of/)

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Imperative_programmi...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Imperative_programming/is___dbpedia2__paradigm___of/)

Example: [http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Object-
oriented_prog...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Object-
oriented_programming/is___dbpedia2__paradigm___of/)

 _Comment:_

/{LANGUAGE_NAME}/rdfs__comment/{LANG}

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Clojure/rdfs__commen...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Clojure/rdfs__comment/en/)

 _Influenced by:_

/{LANGUAGE_NAME}/dbont__influencedBy/

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/JavaScript/dbont__in...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/JavaScript/dbont__influencedBy/)

 _Influenced:_

/{LANGUAGE_NAME}/dbont__influenced/

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Lisp_(programming_la...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Lisp_\(programming_language\)/dbont__influenced/)

 _Year:_

/{LANGUAGE_NAME}/dbpedia2__year/

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/CoffeeScript/dbpedia...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/CoffeeScript/dbpedia2__year/)

 _Homepage:_

/{LANGUAGE_NAME}/foaf__homepage/

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Miranda_(programming...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Miranda_\(programming_language\)/foaf__homepage/)

 _Developer:_

/{LANGUAGE_NAME}/dbont__designer/

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Arc_(programming_lan...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Arc_\(programming_language\)/dbont__designer/)

 _Paradigm:_ /{LANGUAGE_NAME}/dbpedia2__paradigm/

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Common_Lisp/dbpedia2...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Common_Lisp/dbpedia2__paradigm/)

 _File extension:_ /{LANGUAGE_NAME}/dbpedia2__fileExt/

Example:
[http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Python_(programming_...](http://hypernotation.org/data__/dbpedia/Python_\(programming_language\)/dbpedia2__fileExt/)

Not every language has all the properties, in that case '404 Not Found' is
returned.

More about the project: <http://hypernotation.org>

